
Noodles Explore – Find the best recipes on the web - lachlanjc
http://www.getnoodl.es/explore
======
lachlanjc
Noodles Explore is my latest project to help anyone find the best recipes on
the web as quickly as possible. Just enter whatever you're looking to cook,
and Explore will find some fantastic recipes for you. You can see the recipes
right there, and clip them back to your Noodles library in just one click.

Let me know what you think!

